# Taking a break here



## WesternPA-collector (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm going to be leaving the site a while, to focus on my other hobbies and interests.  So I won't be posting anything  for a while, and it's nothing personal to anyone. But I will say it's a good time to take a break. It's getting hard to trust the new arrivals here. They start out totally normal and sane, then as soon as you give them a response they weren't hoping for, they go off the deep end.  It's like someone who never got told "no" growing up. Very immature. I don't have the time and energy for these people.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2020)

We'll be missing you, brother.  At least check in with us once in a while so we know you're still alive and kicking.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 2, 2020)

Like Sandchip said, check in! I had to take a break from my favorite site because of the influx of folks who post rocks, then get banned.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 2, 2020)

I must really be missing something. I've not been noticing any issues here and thought this forum was far friendlier than any on Facebook!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 2, 2020)

This is the only one site where I post and read staff about my passion.
Remember we'll be here every time you post  Handshake Al


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2020)

The ones who do get their panties in a wad over finding out their Vaseline jar isn't a Jared Spencer flask rarely hang around here for the long run anyway.  I hate to see any of our more knowledgeable members leave over the actions of immature neophytes, but I try to be understanding in hopes that they will indeed return after a while.  Nothing wrong with being a novice.  We've all been there, but a hypersensitive beginner who can't accept the friendly truth about their find(s) is another thing.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 2, 2020)

sandchip said:


> The ones who do get their panties in a wad over finding out their Vaseline jar isn't a Jared Spencer flask rarely hang around here for the long run anyway.  I hate to see any of our more knowledgeable members leave over the actions of immature neophytes, but I try to be understanding in hopes that they will indeed return after a while.  Nothing wrong with being a novice.  We've all been there, but a hypersensitive beginner who can't accept the friendly truth about their find(s) is another thing.


Calm down partner In those cases I choose the silence.
In a global hyper connected world it could happen.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 3, 2020)

It must be a beginner thing. I got really excited over my original 1930s screwtop bottles, now I know they aren't worth much of anything. I still like them, I just know not to post them and get positive feedback.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 3, 2020)

That's right.
This is a place where collectors, diggers feel happy.
You make this page and it's staying alive because of you.
No problem with taking a break but just stay Al.


----------



## oppiejoe (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm a long term lurker who hasn't posted before..  I was grateful for info supplied by a long time member about a bottle my brother found to be collectable to him (a hunter's beverage bottle). I noticed the recent post regarding the holy water bottle and thought to myself "wow... some people cant even be polite enough to thank a member of a forum for info even when it isnt the story you want to hear " 
Haven't read every thread but my feelings are that having to deal with those kind of attitudes would be tiring after awhile. 
Anyhow... just thought I would pipe up and say that my experience with this forum has been good and long time members have been kind and helpful to me in the past so thank you all.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess I would be called a Lurker... I don't post very often.
I too have been a member for a long time and although I'm a high end collector I enjoy what others find and like reading the stories.
Any forum is made up of many members.. some just read some post and others rant.
It's all part of it.
I just take the rants with a grain of salt and a chuckle and move on. It's their blood pressure...

Western PA
I certainly hope that you stay on this forum and contribute on occasion.
I'm sure the vast majority of us enjoy your input.

Edit
Went back and found that "Jerk" and I use that term lightly.
He didn't like the answers he got and had his mind madeup before he posted.
Don't let a small minded person ruin your day.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

I 





oppiejoe said:


> I'm a long term lurker who hasn't posted before..  I was grateful for info supplied by a long time member about a bottle my brother found to be collectable to him (a hunter's beverage bottle). I noticed the recent post regarding the holy water bottle and thought to myself "wow... some people cant even be polite enough to thank a member of a forum for info even when it isnt the story you want to hear "
> Haven't read every thread but my feelings are that having to deal with those kind of attitudes would be tiring after awhile.
> Anyhow... just thought I would pipe up and say that my experience with this forum has been good and long time members have been kind and helpful to me in the past so thank you all.


I think  the same so thanks all, thank you  very much for been there


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 6, 2020)

I remember when I first posted here way back in 2006, asking about some Bottles I had. I didn't like the answers I got. Only difference was I was not asking about 1950's Clorox bottles or 1960's miracle whip jars but nice clean attic mint tough 1890's Quart Blob Beers with mint lightning stoppers intact & was told they were common $5.00 bottles by many people who knew nothing about them? LEON.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I remember when I first posted here way back in 2006, asking about some Bottles I had. I didn't like the answers I got. Only difference was I was not asking about 1950's Clorox bottles or 1960's miracle whip jars but nice clean attic mint tough 1890's Quart Blob Beers with mint lightning stoppers intact & was told they were common $5.00 bottles by many people who knew nothing about them? LEON.


What!!
I remember a mint condition pontil demi-john I  display in an exhibition.Most of people didn't care but someone just said Ah a demi-john!


----------



## ajohn (Feb 17, 2020)

...... Hmmmmmm. It's interesting how somethings never change. Especially when it comes to people. Don't sweat the small #@$&!. I haven't been on the site in a long time... Life. We used to get into some real haymakers? Kinda felt like it was our form of reality


----------



## ajohn (Feb 17, 2020)

TV


----------



## Flasks (Mar 15, 2020)

We collectors at one point  share identical transitions..from not knowing what a bottle is, to being considered an expert in the field and even that field of knowledge is limited.  Being an expert in any field requires dedication, association, perseverance and research. Experts learn from others, factual information doesn't come out of thin air. We, who are more knowledgeable in collecting bottles, or what-ever, should share our knowledge willingly. However, some people resent being informed that their question, or the item they've found doesn't meet their "hopeful" answer from a knowledgeable source. They are disappointed, can't accept that feeling and then they become frustrated and turn that frustration to someone else in an uncalled for response. Perhaps they carry a underlying guilt of quitting school, or hoping to get rich quick without any real input on their behalf, basically they are unhappy with themselves which is the case, in my estimation, 90% of the time which brings this attitude into fruition.  True lovers of history, bottles, artifacts and other associated fields must simply overlook and ignore this type of person but try to understand their seemingly distasteful and uncalled for intervention or reaction. Now lets go digging!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

I vote with everyone else. I have been on hear a long time as well. Was Jammur9 but stop posting for awhile and came back to having to make a new account due to lost info. Without awesome people like yourself taking time out of your day to answer questions and give advice it wont be the same.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Flasks, my buddy and I  that bought some bottles and tools from you, definately going digging with you  !
Whenever you are ready .
Like your point of view :  )

Hope nobody leaves ,lost enough members, glad to see some back,
Hey A John , good to see you posting!


----------



## photolith (Mar 15, 2020)

This website isn’t bad, but all the bottle pages on Facebook are horrible. It’s all people asking, anyone know anything about this bottle and how much is it worth?!?!?!?!!!?!!!?? While they post a 1980s piece of junk without doing any external research, which is usually super easy. Most people on here seem to be long time collectors and know a lot.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2020)

When I started collecting as a teenager, it was about finding old bottles that weren't made anymore.  Didn't think about value back then.  45 years later, still at it, because I love the bottles with value a low secondary consideration, although it does prevent me from acquiring great pieces of history that I'd love to have since my pockets only go to about the first knuckle.  Those who focus on value first, and bottles second rarely last in the hobby.   Those folks aren't gonna run me off.


----------

